# After Effects: Statisches Objekt als Hintergrund eines sich bewegenden Objektes



## TheChiller (14. August 2012)

Hallo Community!
Da sich bei Google nichts brauchbares finden ließ, möchte ich mich mit meinem Anliegen nun an Euch wenden.

Ich habe ein kurzes Video aus meiner Sicht gedreht, auf dem nur mein Arm und meine Hand zu sehen sind. Ich möchte das Berühren eines Interfaces in der Luft simulieren. Das Interface mit den Buttons an der richtigen Stelle habe ich schon erstellt.
Mein Problem ist dann nur folgendes: Ich möchte ja, dass im Video am Ende dann meine Finger das Interface berühren, es müsste also zwischen meine Hand und den Hintergrund geraten.
Kann man da mit der Bewegungsverfolgung eine Maske für die oberste Ebene (meine Hand) schaffen, sodass nur noch meine Hand zu sehen ist? Den Hintergrund habe ich auch nochmal als Ebene darunter, ich muss eben nur die sich bewegende Hand ausgeschnitten bekommen. 
Zur Visualisierung habe ich das ganze mal als kleinen Ausschnitt meines Projekts hochgeladen. Der foreninterne Dateiupload nimmt meine normalen JPG- und PNG-Dateien nicht an, daher so: http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2982/mjl54dtt_png.htm

Danke im Voraus


----------



## sight011 (16. August 2012)

Klar kannste rausmaskieren^^

Macht man aber nicht!

Normalerweise würde man das ganze mit greenscreen drehen und dann den Hintergrund rausschneiden und durch einen anderen ersetzen.


----------



## chmee (16. August 2012)

Mach die Vordergrundanimation -wie es sight schon sagte - vor einem einfarbigen Hintergrund (bei Hautfarbe Vordergrund bietet sich Hintergrund grün oder blau an) und maskiere es raus, dann hast Du Deine Hände freigestellt und kannst im Hintergrund anstellen, was Du möchtest.

Tips zum Keying Hier

mfg chmee


----------



## TheChiller (16. August 2012)

Okay, Keying ist natürlich ne Möglichkeit, da bin ich nicht drauf gekommen. Schade ist nur, dass ich vor dieser Szene noch eine habe, in der ich mit einer After-Effects-Maske eine Flasche verschwinden lasse. Da diese Szene direkt daran anschließt, würde die Lichtstimmung verloren gehen, wenn ich das neu drehen würde (habe grünen Stoff für einen möglichen Hintergrund). Aber ich werde schauen, was sich da machen lässt, danke für die Antworten


----------



## sight011 (16. August 2012)

der chmee 

...Vielleicht kannst ja die Hand raus keyen und die Maske danach invertieren ^^ (wird mit der Streifen Tischdecke aber bestimmt nicht gehen)

Und nutze Bitte den Upload des Forums für Bilder und Screenshots. Beim Upload steht ja wie Groß die Bilder maximal sein dürfen.

Greetz


----------

